

How to get push notifications for Rails and Ruby security updates - thibaut_barrere
http://thibautbarrere.com/how-to-get-push-notifications-for-rails-ruby-security-updates/

======
thibaut_barrere
I'm curious to know what other people use to stay up-to-date when it comes to
Ruby security. Comments welcome.

~~~
jamesbritt
I have a cron-driven script that pulls data from web.nvd.nist.gov and builds a
site header for ruby-doc.org when there are any alerts within the last 2
weeks.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Pretty cool! I wondered how this was updated.

------
eli
IFTTT on Android has notifications built-in. You can just skip the Boxcar
step.

